# Display Case Suggestion For a Trailer Queen



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Does anyone have any suggestions or recommendations for a display case for a loose slot that wouldn't ever been "run."


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

What about one of those cubes the new slots come in. If you want a real nice display case check out Carney Plastics. They are a HT sponsor. I have bought several nice display cases from them for a couple of my high end 1/64 diecasts.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

JL makes a 6 car case that locks together with others. They sell between 6 & 8 dollars.
The front flips open on them. Vey slick. I have purchased about 10 of them so far over the last few years. Very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

I've seen many kinds of display cases but I don't know which ones are for slot cars, what I would like to know is are there any display cases made with a slot or hole for the guide pins or do the pins have to be taken out to display so they don't look like they are popping a wheelie. Jimmy


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Looks like Carney Plastics advertised their ho slots cases the same as their 1:64 diecast cases.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Jimmy49098 said:


> I've seen many kinds of display cases but I don't know which ones are for slot cars, what I would like to know is are there any display cases made with a slot or hole for the guide pins or do the pins have to be taken out to display so they don't look like they are popping a wheelie. Jimmy


I have clear acrylic mirrored cases with the long open shelves. To combat the guide pin issue, I put down slotcar track straights (3 X15") on the shelves then used small wedges to tilt the track up in the rear so you get a good look at the cars. 

Looks pretty and it gave me something to do with some of those broken pieces of track. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

If the car is quite short what about a Futaba Mini servo box, that look real cute with a small piece of black foam in the bottom and take up very little room. If you have seem the boxes that the Ed Bianchi Rattler IIs came (come) in you'll know what I mean.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> If the car is quite short what about a Futaba Mini servo box, that look real cute with a small piece of black foam in the bottom and take up very little room. If you have seem the boxes that the Ed Bianchi Rattler IIs came (come) in you'll know what I mean.


Sounds cool, but I've never seen one. You have a pictures by any chance?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

here you go


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> here you go


Nice, that's pretty cool. Guess that would mean that I would have to buy a servo for the box, then sell the servo without a box. I could also buy the box from someone who has just bought a servo and doesn't care about the box.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

chriscobbs said:


> Nice, that's pretty cool. Guess that would mean that I would have to buy a servo for the box, then sell the servo without a box. I could also buy the box from someone who has just bought a servo and doesn't care about the box.


Or ask Ed where he got his?


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> Or ask Ed where he got his?


Who's Ed?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

chriscobbs said:


> Who's Ed?


Bianchi.
His Rattler cars came in servo boxes, may still do so for all I know:

http://www.horacepro.com/index.html

And, yes that chassis is a copy of my idea!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Timex watch cases:










Here is a link to more pictures:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v521/mrtc4w/slot%20cars/HO%20Collection/

If the link doesn't work go to photobucket.com and do a search for mrtc4w.

Marty


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

chriscobbs said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions or recommendations for a display case for a loose slot that wouldn't ever been "run."




No Such thing.. send the car to me I will run it and solve the problem.. Actually Hobby lobbiest makes 1:64 caes that have a good seal on them and offer more then enough room to add a slant stand not that I would know anything about shelf queens..lol...


Dave


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

One car in a case? Sounds like you need more cars....

RR talked about putting track in a shelf unit. Absolutely! A guide pin-less slot car isn't going to look right sitting alone on a shelf or in a little box.

If I were bound and determined to display a single car I would do it in a case that would hold a piece of track (properly angled as previously described), sitting on a little piece of woodland scenics grassy field or something similar. Add a piece of guardrail or retaining wall in the back. Minimal effort, maximum impact. 

I've got a tempered glass case held together with plated connecting brackets, all right angle with one side hinged and latched. At home it's the front, at the show I do it's the back. Track, some on risers goes inside. I stick an aquarium light on top and those old tjets sparkle. I have halfway searched for these brackets, figured if I found them I could build any size and shape case I wanted to. 

Jeff


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Something to consider is ultra violet rays that can turn your white cars yellow. :drunk: There is a grade of clear PlexiGlas that will deflect 99% of ultraviolet light rays.


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

*Case for one HO car*

I have bought some case for 1/43 cars and an HO car shows well in them. I can't remember who makes them but they have a clear base which not only allow you to see the chassis but if they are stacked it lets light through. Drilling a small hole in the base lets the car sit properly with a guide pin.

New-Ray makes some 1/32 scale motorcycles (the Ducati's and Indians are very cool) and they come in a display box with a black base, they also stack together. These are only $3.

One of the new Thunder Jet display boxes would work good too!


----------

